# JayR8 wax review



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay sent me a couple of his waxes a few weeks ago but due to my own wax development and manufacturing and the weather i wasn't able to test them until today.

The waxes in question were a yellow and pink wax.

Yellow wax:

When i opened the pot ii was immediately greeted with a nice mango kind of smell, altho it was different from fragrances ive tried, it kind of had a sugary smell to it too. The colour was a nice vibrant yellow which i liked aswell as the smell as it wasn't to strong.

The texture of the wax was quite grainy, and soft.

The wax



Application of the wax was as i expected, a few swipes of the wax loaded up the applicator well, and thin layers were easily possible, the wax was a nice consistency allowing it to be spread well.

Curing wasn't bad either, i left it around 20 mins and then buffed off. On removal it was a bit grabby but nothing major. It left a small oil residue but that may of been my fault due to remving too quick, but a damp microfibre got rid of that.

It gave a nice deep wet look and brought out the paints flake nicely. As you can see in the pics below.





I was keen to see how this wax would layer and if it would give a better finish, so i left it 2 hours before applying a second layer. This did give a slightly better finish in my opinion it gave a richer glow on this colour.

Water behaviour was next on my list to test so didnt waist time in getting some water on, the beading was nice, especially the time it took to bead up as soon as the water hit the paint it beaded which is good, as some waxes take a few seconds to form a bead. Fairly tight beading too. Sheeting was fairly quick leaving some water behind but not a bad sheeter none the less.




Sorry for the lack of beading pics i had some better ones but they wouldnt upload for some reason so ill update this thread with some more at some point.

The finish the wax gave was very good, a nice deep glossy look, with a nice slick smooth feel on the paintwork.

The only thing left is how durable the wax is altho for me unless its winter its not something i worry about as i wax my car every month. But big respect to Jay for producing a wax like this i really rate this wax and it was a pleasure to use. :thumb:

Next up was the pink wax.

Again on opening up the pot i was greeted with a light pink wax that smelt of strawberries, it was more harder than the yellow wax but you could press your finger in with some pressure. This wax was lovely and smooth and was bang on the money looks and feel wise exactly what i look for in a wax. Again few swipes loaded up well.




Application was not as good as the yellow one but still spread ok, i had to keep applying wax on the applicator to spread it so a little more difficult to apply. Curing was again ok i left it for around 15 mins and then buffed it off, i was so effortless to remove, very easy a single wipe left a deep glossy look and immense flake pop :thumb::argie:




Water behaviour was better than the yellow wax, the beading was about the same maybe slighly tighter but the pink wax sheeted alot quicker.
Again only one pic of the pink wax beading 



Overall a very nice wax and alot i liked about this wax. If you could combine these too together i think you would ave an better all round wax, The texture and smoothness of the pink wax with the colour and scent of the yellow and the water behaviour of the pink and the application of the yellow,in my opinion would be a very nice wax indeed.

Again many thanks for sending me the samples and all the best to you in the future. Any more you want to send me then i would be happy to review them.

Ill update this thread with how they are standing up to the elements.

Obi- Dan :thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot Dan. ..yes I agree and the wax i am going into production with is actually a mixture of these 2 belive it or not... its a soft wax that spreads very well...cures in under 10mins and removes easy enough... its a bit grabby at times but if spread thin enough and if your using a short pile MF it's dead easy to remove.

Thanks again Dan and good luck also with your venture.

Jay


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like a winner to me then!! Cheers mate


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Out of all the samples I've tested the strawberry is currently my favourite, with it's ease of use and results really does tick all the boxes for me

Saying that I do have another 4 samples yet to test so that could change I just need to see the durability of the current sample before trying anymore as I'm sure Jay wants to know what it's like now


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> Out of all the samples I've tested the strawberry is currently my favourite, with it's ease of use and results really does tick all the boxes for me
> 
> Saying that I do have another 4 samples yet to test so that could change I just need to see the durability of the current sample before trying anymore as I'm sure Jay wants to know what it's like now


How long has the current one been on your car? And is it still holding up?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

JayR8 said:


> How long has the current one been on your car? And is it still holding up?


Been on for 4 weeks now and still beading well, I'd say the beads are not as tight as they were after the initial application but it's still sheeting the same.


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

top notch review dan!


----------

